# company logo.



## 2002F150 (Nov 4, 2013)

Anyone good at putting together a logo ? I know how i want it got all the image just need it put it all up together so i can use it for business cards and such.

Not sure if i want to pay 400- 500$ to have one done and such.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Did you try doing it yourself with Microsoft paint?


----------



## 2002F150 (Nov 4, 2013)

Yeah but than it doesn't fit well when i try to go on vista print or have it printed.
I got an image from google and want to add my company name to it.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

2002F150;1823691 said:


> Yeah but than it doesn't fit well when i try to go on vista print or have it printed.
> I got an image from google and want to add my company name to it.


Better make sure that image isn't copyrighted?


----------



## 2002F150 (Nov 4, 2013)

Ill have to end up paying someone for a log i am sure.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

2002F150;1823735 said:


> Ill have to end up paying someone for a log i am sure.


I see.

Good luck.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Fiverr.com


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Dan DiSorbo
Principal | PB&J Design, Inc
mobile: 203.627.8835 | office: 203.332.4433 x 304
http://www.pbjdesign.com

this guy just did mine. he is awesome he put up with my 40 versions of "nope dont like that one". they are handling everything our logo goes on, shirts trucks, bussiness cards, private label stuff etc etc.

check him out.


----------



## 2002F150 (Nov 4, 2013)

Whiffyspark;1823753 said:


> Fiverr.com


Hey this site seems awesome, trustworthy ?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

2002F150;1825529 said:


> Hey this site seems awesome, trustworthy ?


Legit

Keep in mind they are individual contractors with varying skill levels

I use it all the time. As well as odesk and elance


----------



## CPC (Mar 27, 2013)

I might be able to do it. what do you need made/ what to you have?


----------



## 2002F150 (Nov 4, 2013)

CPC;1825627 said:


> I might be able to do it. what do you need made/ what to you have?


ill send you a msg in your inbox if i can ? or do you have an email ?

can you do vector graphic ?

It's very simple. all you gotta do it add a snow flake to the I and a tree somewhere in the wording. so simple.


----------



## CPC (Mar 27, 2013)

I have corel draw. It's what I use to get things into the for to cut vinyl decals. It's worked for everything I've ever needed. So message me and we'll get it figured out. It sounds simple enough


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I would bet if you went to where you were getting your truck lettered they would do it for very cheap. I told them what I had in mind, they gave me two versions I picked one and they did the rest. I think they may have added 50 bucks to the bill. They want your business they know after the truck is t-shirts and hats and more employees and more trucks!


----------



## CPC (Mar 27, 2013)

Did you ever get my last email i sent you. never got one back


----------



## 2002F150 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey CPCi did reply? ill resend it sorry been crazy busy


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

logogarden.com is what i have used!


----------



## CPC (Mar 27, 2013)

I got the design done already. Hopefully he liked them.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Draw out on paper what you want and I will do it for you.


----------



## LadderCo2 (Dec 23, 2014)

Local tee shirt shops vs online will have an in-house designer to do your tees. We get our tees done at a sports/trophy/logo wear place. They create your design then can put it on everything from a hat, shirt, polo, pen, magnet...you name it. Many of these type of businesses partner with sign, stationary, and vinyl shops.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Four years...Michaelangelo would just be finishing it up on the Sistine Chapel...


----------



## LadderCo2 (Dec 23, 2014)

Eh, I was bored today and started reading...didn't realize how far I had gone.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Vista print, if you have the images you want to use, it's copy,paste. I did some return address labels using one of my photos, simple, reasonably priced.


----------

